# Star Wars: The Old Republic: Zwischenbilanz nach den ersten vier Wochen



## Petra_Froehlich (10. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Old Republic: Zwischenbilanz nach den ersten vier Wochen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: The Old Republic: Zwischenbilanz nach den ersten vier Wochen


----------



## FuTheBear (10. Januar 2012)

Wo gehts denn zur Umfrage? Übersehe ich den Link?

Edit: -.- AdBlock abschalten hilft machnmal.


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2012)

Kein Link, ist unter/in der News.


----------



## DrProof (10. Januar 2012)

iframe ist immernoch böse und sollte nimmer genutzt werden in der Neuzeit


----------



## Azrasel (10. Januar 2012)

eine frage hat mich iritiert, und zwar gibt es die auswahl möglichkeit das ich mir erst mal nur die 30 tage inklusive spielzeit angeschaut habe ,  

also ich persöhnlich hatte nicht die möglichkeit zu dieser option , genau das war es was ich eigentlich tun wollte aber nach den 5 tagen vorbesteller zutrit hatte ich keine möglichkeit das spiel weiter zu spielen ohne ne gamecard zu kaufen oder ein abo abzuschließen 

dazu kommt noch das mein account natürlich nicht einfach eingefroren ist sondern die 30 tage inklusive spielzeit trozdem ablaufen obwohl ich nicht einmal die möglichkeit habe diese zu benutzten ,  von daher hab ich star wars aufgegeben weil ich mich derbe verarscht fühle


----------



## McDrake (10. Januar 2012)

Azrasel schrieb:


> eine frage hat mich iritiert, und zwar gibt es die auswahl möglichkeit das ich mir erst mal nur die 30 tage inklusive spielzeit angeschaut habe ,
> 
> also ich persöhnlich hatte nicht die möglichkeit zu dieser option , genau das war es was ich eigentlich tun wollte aber nach den 5 tagen vorbesteller zutrit hatte ich keine möglichkeit das spiel weiter zu spielen ohne ne gamecard zu kaufen oder ein abo abzuschließen
> 
> dazu kommt noch das mein account natürlich nicht einfach eingefroren ist sondern die 30 tage inklusive spielzeit trozdem ablaufen obwohl ich nicht einmal die möglichkeit habe diese zu benutzten ,  von daher hab ich star wars aufgegeben weil ich mich derbe verarscht fühle


 
Ja, war bissl komisch.
Stand allerdings alles auf der Verpackung drauf. Aber auch wieder ein wenig verwirrend.


----------



## Avatarius (10. Januar 2012)

abo erstellen und kündigen fertisch


----------



## z3ro22 (10. Januar 2012)

mich ärgert es das ich nie leute sehe auf den server bzw nur 30 stück am tag dabei sollte das doch anders sein.

ich hasse mein server wo ich bin mitlerweile...

krath enchanter.

swtor ist zwar gut mehr aber auch nicht. die extremen cd,s nerven und versauen die spielfluss.. 

ich denke nicht das sich das spiel auf dauer hält.

im prinzp nichts anderes als ein "grinder" mit dialog.


freue mich auf gw2 und tera.


----------



## Oli22 (10. Januar 2012)

@ z3ro22 
ich spiel auf nen RP Server mit Namen Zayne Carrick und obwohl dort immer bei Auslastung Standard steht sind in den anfangsgebieten bis Nar Shadaah immer über 100 Leute drauf...vll solltest du den Server wechseln 

@ Azrasel

das ist bei jedem Spiel so das mein ein Abo abschliessen muss (ausser natürlich bei Gametimecards) das war bei WoW, Everquest 2 und Age of Conan (die hab ich alle gespielt) nicht anders am anfang!!


----------



## UrielOWA (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finde es faszinierend, dass scheinbar immer noch bei MMOs erwartet wird, dass die von vornherein balanced, bugfrei usw sein sollen.
Das hat niemand bisher geschafft....sogar WoW war am Anfang Bug und Fehlerverseucht.

Natürlich hat das Spiel seine Macken, unter anderem auch was das Interface, Grafik-glitches usw angeht.
WIR als Community müssen es den Entwicklern halt sagen und die müssen dann erst mal es hinkriegen es auszubessern.
Weil ein Großteil der Leute reißt erst mal den Mund auf und sagt "Scheiße" und "Blödes Spiel" und ähnliches, ohne dem Spiel Zeit zu lassen sich zu entwickeln und zu etablieren.
Wenn das Spiel in etwa 1-2 Monaten immer noch so bugverseucht ist und so langsam der Content ausgefressen ist und nichts neues kommt, dann denke ich kann man schon dazu übergehen zu sagen "die machen eh nix". Aber das Game ist nicht mal ganze 4 Wochen offiziell auf dem Markt und schon wird angefangen darüber schlecht zu reden. Lasst eine Zeit vergehen, wenn sich der Zustand nicht bessert sondern stagniert, vielleicht sogar verschlechtert, kann man immer noch drüber lästern...

Gruß
Uriel


----------



## Tchort666 (10. Januar 2012)

Anscheinend erwarten die Leute, das ein gerade erschienenes MMO den selben Umfang und Pflege aufweist, wie ein seit Jahren etabliertes Spiel. Dabei wird aber vollkommen ausser acht gelassen, das selbst Genregrössen wie WoW ihre Zeit gebraucht haben um reibungslos zu laufen ...

Ich persönlich finde "the old Repuplic" mehr als gelungen und freue mich auf noch kommenden Inhalt.


----------



## z3ro22 (10. Januar 2012)

ich finde das einzige wirklich gute an dem spiel sind die dialoge ansonsten,ist es mehr ein such grinder. genauso wie die raumkämpfe,da muss ich fast 400 mission machen für eine lila loot kiste... wer soviel seit hat bitte.töte ambesten den ganzen planeten und sammel noch bissl items schade.bin zwar erst lvl 38 aber am ende heißt es ehe nur noch jeden tag ini und da frage ich mich warum das so stupide gehalten wird.

hat einer von euch mal lineage2 gespielt ? das ist zwar auch ein grinder,aber mit den bossen besser gelöst.mich stört die spieler anzahl am meisten 100 server und überall paar leute toll^^,

ich finde leider nichts wirklich posetives und das ärgert mich sobald tera und gw2 kommt werde ich mein acc denke ich vk.

was auch scheiße ist,das alle leute mit ihren moppeds in der raumstation rumeiern das wirkt echt bescheuert ^^,


----------



## Mothman (10. Januar 2012)

Also ich hatte WOW damals als es ganz neu war (2004?) zirka ein Jahr gespielt. Danach zwischendurch immer mal wieder kurzzeitig andere MMORPGs. Also ich hab da so ziemlich viele mitgenommen. 

Durch meinen letzten Job hatte ich sogar Einblick hinter die Kulissen eines großen MMORPGs. Daraufhin hab ich dann erstmal kein Bock mehr auf MMORPGs gehabt (naja, eigentlich schon davor aufgehört^^).  

Bei TOR hatte ich aber nach Jahren wieder das starke Bedürfnis anzufangen. Und ich bin kein Instanz-Jäger, kein Gruppenspieler. Ich bin mehr so der "Gemütlich am Abend mal 1-2 Stunden allein Quest-Löser". 
Daher ist das Spiel ideal für mich. Recht gemütlich und man hat auch das Gefühl erfolgreich zu sein, wenn man keine Hardcore-Instanzen spielt.
Also mir macht das Spaß. Bin aber erst Stufe 35 und spiele schon seit Release. Also daran sieht man, dass ich es SEHR gemütlich angehen lasse.


----------



## McDrake (10. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich hatte WOW damals als es ganz neu war (2004?) zirka ein Jahr gespielt. Danach zwischendurch immer mal wieder kurzzeitig andere MMORPGs. Also ich hab da so ziemlich viele mitgenommen.
> 
> Durch meinen letzten Job hatte ich sogar Einblick hinter die Kulissen eines großen MMORPGs. Daraufhin hab ich dann erstmal kein Bock mehr auf MMORPGs gehabt (naja, eigentlich schon davor aufgehört^^).
> 
> ...


Genau so spiele ich auch.
Bin erst Level 29 (auch seit dem ersten Tag dabei). War schon bei WOW ein Langsamspieler. Ich geniesse einfach das Spiel und lass mich nicht hetzen. Ab und zu mal mit ein paar Leuten eine Instanz, dann wieder "meine" Story weiterspielen.


----------



## Zerth (10. Januar 2012)

Meine Meinung als mmog-Veteran: Genial. Das Spiel stellt den neuen  Masstab auf. Sicher ist noch nicht  alles perfekt, aber für einen Release-Titel war bisher kein mmog  umfangreicher und ausgereifter. Auch der Endgamecontent (der bei den Kollegen von Gamestar unverständlicherweise kritisiert wurde.) 

Ich war noch nie ein Fan von twinken, aber durch die epischen Questreihen gibt es einen extrem hohen Wiederspielwert. Das sich die Story von Republic und Imperium teilweise ergänzt ist ebenfalls eine geniale Idee. Übrigens auch das erste mmog, in dem questen zu zweit richtig Spass macht. 

Echte Negativpunkte fallen mir gegenüber der Konkurrenz kaum ein. Ach doch: mehr Killoptionen in Dialogen und freie Auswahl des Hinrichtungswerkzeugs. (Blitz, köpfen etc. ) 



z3ro22 schrieb:


> im prinzp nichts anderes als ein "grinder" mit dialog.


 "Grinden" gibts in dem Spiel eigentlich null .. oder gibts irgendwo "töte 100 von .." Quests, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe? Raummission sind völlig optional.


----------



## McDrake (10. Januar 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Raummission sind völlig optional.


Wobei mir die auch nach dem x-ten mal irgendwie noch Spass machen


----------



## z3ro22 (10. Januar 2012)

@Zerth   naja ich habe balmora im prinzip bereinigt und  nur weil ich nur 24 mops kille oder 35 macht das dennoch genau das grinder.

und diese mission gibt es.^^ es ist sammeln klicken grinden.

so bin dann mal das 20 mal in der ini wegen items ^^,

ich sage ja nicht das es schlecht ist,aber ich hoffe da kommt noch was.

tera zum beispiel ist auch nur ein grinder,aber mit quests das ausweichsystem gefällt mir  und auch das währung sys. über gw 2 weiß man ja schon einiges und ich schätze es wird eine revo mit sich bringen.

swtor ist gut für solo spieler in sachen story.

und die dialog idee ist sehr gut.


----------



## UrielOWA (11. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube hier sollte man vielleicht mal darauf achten, wie "Grinder" definiert ist.
Weil ein richtiger "Grinder" ist etwas wie Lineage, Aion oder so, bei dem die Quests wenig bis gar nichts bringen und man tagelang die gleichen Mobs farmen muss, um etwas zu bekommen.
Bei WoW/SWToR ist das anders. Hier hast du stark die Quests im Vordergrund, die dir wesentlich mehr Erfahrungspunkte bringen und dich im Level vorwärts katapultieren als ewiges rumfarmen.
Zudem hast du speziell in SWToR bei nahezu jeder Quest eine Auswahl von mehreren Gegenständen, so dass du dich entscheiden kannst ob du dich oder deine Begleiter ausrüstest.
Was die Raumschiffschlachten angeht. Ja sie sind nach einiger Zeit eintönig, mag sein, ich selbst bin aber überrascht jedes mal wenn ich eine neue Bonusquest innerhalb einer Raumschiffschlacht entdecke, die nirgendwo verzeichnet ist.
Ebenso sind sie optional. Du kannst auch rein durch PvP Level aufsteigen, du kriegst dort ebensogut XP und Credits wie bei Quests und kannst dich durch die gewonnenen Medals dann ausrüsten.

Zudem...wenn man mal genau darauf achtet, sieht man, dass diese "Töte 20 oder mehr Gegner einer Sorte" rein nur die Bonusquests in den Gebieten sind, in denen man sowieso questet. Und auch diese sind rein optional, man kann sie machen, man muss nicht.

Auch was das Endgame angeht. Ja, man geht dieselben Inis um Equip zu farmen oder macht dieselben BGs um PvP Medals zu sammeln. Endgame ist aber nicht das ganze Spiel. Nämlich im Endgame, da sind alle MMOs gleich. SWToR, WoW, Lineage, Aion, Warhammer. PvE oder PvP um Equip und Können zu verbessern. Und das an den gleichen Orten immer wieder. Lediglich in der Art und Weise der Inszenierung und Präsentation unterscheiden sich diese.
Um sowas zu unterbinden müssten die Entwickler jeden Tag neuen Endgame Content bringen, was unmöglich ist. Schließlich sind das auch nur Menschen  und sind nicht die Droiden die wir suchen 

Demnach sage ich, dass SWToR in keinster Weise ein Grinder ist, da es viel zu viel Umfang hat und mehrere Möglichkeiten, dir Erfolg zu bescheren, ohne dass du ewig Gegner farmen musst oder Ähnliches.

Gruß
Uriel


----------



## Daishi888 (11. Januar 2012)

Bekommt man eigentlich auch mal eine Auswertung von diesen SurveyMonkey-Umfragen zu sehen? Mach da immer mit und habe da, glaube ich, noch nie eine Auswertung zu gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Jones (11. Januar 2012)

Ja die sieht man schon, wenn die Umfragen abgeschlossen sind, oder dann in der nächsten PC Games, bzw. dann wenn sie veröffentlicht wird! Die wollen vermutlich soviele votes wie möglich um ein realitätsnahes und aussagekräftiges Ergebnis veröffentlichen zu können. Evaluation eben!^^


----------



## d00mfreak (11. Januar 2012)

Nur der Interesse halber: wie viele Jedis mit dem Namen "Legolas" (oder einer Abwandlung davon) laufen denn so rum?


----------



## Sheggo (11. Januar 2012)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Nur der Interesse halber: wie viele Jedis mit dem Namen "Legolas" (oder einer Abwandlung davon) laufen denn so rum?


 zu viele.... definitiv zu viele...


----------



## Mothman (11. Januar 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> zu viele.... definitiv zu viele...


Solche Pfeifen. Wenn ich da jemals so einen sehe, verdresche ich ihn solange, bis er nicht mehr in der Lage ist "Legolas" auszusprechen.


----------



## UrielOWA (11. Januar 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich auch mal eine Auswertung von diesen SurveyMonkey-Umfragen zu sehen? Mach da immer mit und habe da, glaube ich, noch nie eine Auswertung zu gesicht bekommen.


 
Abwarten bis die im Heft oder hier online veröffentlicht wird.
Schließlich soll die Representativität der Daten und der Umfrage gewährleistet werden.


----------



## PTL88 (11. Januar 2012)

tja ABer WO is nu das mmo ?
immer wenn ich online gehe ,schalte ich gruppensuche und so an . 
und dann ? nix 
bis auf h2+ wird nix gesucht . und dann immer nur zu 2. oder 3. 
nimm doch deinen npc kommt immer als erstes im chat . da kann ich auch hellgate online weiterspielen .
bei warhammer online konnte man damals alleine fast garnix reissen . aber es warn ja fast alle als gruppe unterwegs
und man konnte immer joinen . und 2 schmuggler pro gruppe is ja verboten .
UND da es KEINE 30 TAGE ohne EiNEN/ZWEi bezahlten monat/e gibt (ZUM LETZTEN MAL !!!) werde ich bis ende februar spielen
dann kommt ja diablo 
lol 
oder wieder PS3 mit echten mp 
*da muss echt was passieren . für ein singleplayer game mit coop einlagen wird niemand dauerhaft geld bezahlen*
und coop modus trifft die sache ziemlich gut , weil 4 max . lol


----------



## Daishi888 (11. Januar 2012)

PTL88 schrieb:


> tja ABer WO is nu das mmo ?
> immer wenn ich online gehe ,schalte ich gruppensuche und so an .
> und dann ? nix
> bis auf h2+ wird nix gesucht . und dann immer nur zu 2. oder 3.
> ...



Gruppensuche ist echt zäh, aber evtl. siehst Du nicht dass gesucht wird, weil es dafür einen Channel gibt, was meines Erachtens, vollkommen bescheuert ist, weil man davon nichts mitbekommt, wenn es nicht zufällig jemand im Allgemein-Chat schreibt, weil es Ihn aufregt, dass man in diesem nach einer Gruppe sucht.
Habe dem Channel dann mal gejoint und die Suche verlief nicht besser, eher läufts jetzt schlechter, weil man nicht weiß wo man jetzt suchen soll... also so gehts mir zumindest.

Zu den Namen;
Ja gibt leider viel zu viele, z.B. auch solche wie "Drecksau". "Hallo?! Watt is datt denn?!" Habe ich mir gedacht und da wird auch leider nichts gegen gemacht.

Gruß
Daishi


----------



## Zerth (11. Januar 2012)

PTL88 schrieb:


> tja ABer WO is nu das mmo ?
> immer wenn ich online gehe ,schalte ich gruppensuche und so an .
> und dann ? nix


 Ok.. und wieviel Gruppen hattest du in WoW bis 85? Also ich keine ..


----------



## billy336 (11. Januar 2012)

in wow findest als tank oder heal im dungeonbrowser laufend gruppen. von lvl 15 - 85
als dd wartest vleicht mal 10min. wenn überhaupt


----------



## HNRGargamel (11. Januar 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> "Grinden" gibts in dem Spiel eigentlich null .. oder gibts irgendwo "töte 100 von .." Quests, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe? Raummission sind völlig optional.



Dann hast nicht alle Quests gemacht...  um nur ein einziges Beispiel zu nennen "Bereichsquests" fangen meist mit so einer Vorgabe an.
Ansonsten sind die Quests eigentlich ziemlich gut und motivierend (gewesen). Als ich 50 war, da hatte ich iwie kaum Anreize weiter Quests zu machen (Klassenquests ausgeschlossen)


----------



## jairidian (11. Januar 2012)

PTL88 schrieb:


> tja ABer WO is nu das mmo ?
> immer wenn ich online gehe ,schalte ich gruppensuche und so an .
> und dann ? nix
> bis auf h2+ wird nix gesucht . und dann immer nur zu 2. oder 3.
> ...


 
Also iwie hast du die Helodenq nicht begriffen oder? H2+ Questinis sind so gestaltet, das du sie mit 2 Leuten und 2 Begleitern problemlos spielen kannst. Sicher kannst du auch ne volle Gruppe mit 4 Leuten machen, doch dann werden Verstärkungen eingesetzt und die Ini wird schwieriger. H4 Questinis sind so gestaltet, das eine volle Gruppe benötigt wird. Mit Begleitern wirste da nicht weit kommen, es sei denn, man ist weit über den Lvl der Ini hinaus. 

Wer verbietet dir mit 2 Schmugglern in einer Gruppe zu spielen? Niemand. Ich selbst spiele oft und gerne H2+ mit 2 Maros und 2 Heilbegleitern. Null Probleme durch die Inis zu kommen. Das nicht jeder gleich springt, nur weil du gerade Lust hast ne H2+ zu spielen, sollte selbst dir klar sein. Zum Lvln braucht man die Heldeninis oder FPs nicht. Es reicht aus, die Heldenq, die Nebenq und die Bonusquestgebiete, samt Bonusq zu spielen. Mein Maro kam mit Lvl 50 auf Corellia an und hat da nur die Klassenq durchgespielt. Ganze 2 FPs und gerade mal 3 Heldeninis, die längst ausgegraut waren, wurden von mir gespielt. Heute haben wir mal eben einige H2+ mit nem Sith-Sabo und meinem Imp-Agenten gespielt, ohne ins Schwitzen zu kommen, obwohl die Inis auf Lvl waren. Probleme ne Gruppe zu finden kenne ich garnicht. Entweder wird mit der Gilde gespielt oder eben schnell mal angefragt. In nichtmal 10 Minuten stehen Gruppen für FPs. Sry, aber iwas machst du gewaltig falsch.


----------



## Daishi888 (12. Januar 2012)

jairidian schrieb:


> [..] Entweder wird mit der Gilde gespielt oder eben schnell mal angefragt. In nichtmal 10 Minuten stehen Gruppen für FPs. Sry, aber iwas machst du gewaltig falsch.


 
Also erstens kannst Du nicht davon ausgehen, dass man in einer Gilde ist und zweitens hängt das evtl. auch vom Server ab? Ich weiß nicht. Ich habe halt auch voll die Probleme Abends zur "Stoßzeit" ´ne ordentliche Gruppe zu finden bzw. zusammen zu stellen, wobei ca 150 Leute bei der Flotte unterwegs sind. Das letzte mal hatte ich ne Gruppe gesucht für Cademimu. Hatte ne gute halbe Stunde gedauert... egal was ich geschrieben hatte, spaßig, im Reihm oder einfach nur "lfm Cademimu". Wenn man dann noch so wie ich ganztags beschäftigt ist, nach ca. 11 Stunden erst nach Hause kommt und vorm schlafen gehen nur ca. 2 Stunden Zeit hat um ne Runde zu zocken, habe ich echt keine Lust ne halbe Stunde erst mal zu suchen.... ergo; Die Gruppenfindung ist auch bei mir schwierig.
Wenns bei Dir anders ist, kann ich Dich nur beneiden.


----------



## Malifurion (12. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung was hier so manche haben, ich finde es gut wie es sich entwickelt und das Bioware dahintersteht und was macht. Meiner Meinung nach, war das der beste MMO Start aller Zeiten. Wer wirklich mehr will als nur WoW mit Lichtschwert, sollte entweder beim Konkurenten bleiben oder Ultima Online spielen (Ab und zu ganz witzig aufm Freeshard). Das Spiel hat viel Luft nach oben und da wird noch einiges kommen. Wenn NICHT, dann geht das Spiel samt Bioware unter und dann kannste vergessen, dass EA jemals noch BW sponsort, ergo wird ein DA3 nicht mehr kommen. Patches sind jetz das wichtigste in diesem Spiel. Bringt das alles wie gesasgt nix, dann wird der größte Teil nach GW2 wechseln, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass der größte Teil in SWTOR nicht von WoW ist, sondern von Aion.


----------



## St3ps (12. Januar 2012)

Was ist WOW?!

Ich hatte mal GW angezockt, aber dauerhaft fesseln konnte es mich nicht. WOW zieht mich nicht an, vllt. muss man es mal gespielt haben um ihm "zu erliegen". Es gibt zwar Dinge, die an SWTOR noch nicht perfekt sind, aber endlich mal ein OMMRPG wozu Mr. Spock nur sagen würde: faszinierend! 

Ich kenne wie gesagt WOW, will es nicht schlecht machen, würde mir auch die Argumente für fehlen, aber wenn SWTOR sich neben WOW behaupten kann (oder mehr?), kann das nicht negativ sein, auch für wie WOW'ler.


----------



## Mandavar (12. Januar 2012)

WOW ist die Bildzeitung der MMO's; das "GZSZ" der Computerspiele; das Pokemon der elektronischen Unterhaltungsbranche. Es hat sich erstklassig verkauft, weil es grell bunt, einfach und sehr genügsam ist. Allerdings ist das kein Maß für Qualität. Ich verstehe nicht, warum in fast jeder Nachriht zu SWTOR World of Warcraft erwähnt wird. Erwähnt man Counterstrike, wenn man Battlefield 3 mit Berichten versorgt? Wird Command & Conquer genannt, wenn es um Starcraft geht? 

Liebe PC Games, es geht mir auf den *%&§$

Star Wars The old Republic hat diesen Vergleich nicht nötig. Es ist simpel besser. Eigentlich war aber fast jedes MMO, das ich bisher gespielt habe, niveauvoller und besser gemacht als World of Warcraft.


----------



## PTL88 (12. Januar 2012)

@jairidian
du hast mich falsch verstanden . die gruppensuche galt für die normal quest und nich für h2 usw .
und meine referenz is warhammer und nich wow . das hab ich nie gespielt .
ich bemängele das man nich "genötigt"ist die normale quest als gruppe spielen zu müssen .
wo is das mmo wenn jeder singleplayer bis zum ende spielen kann . die h2 und h4 quest sind nur BONUS .
die muss man nich machen . also sp game mit coop einlagen .
ich werd demnächst mal sehen wies auf nen rp pvp läuft . aber es wurde schon woanders geschrieben , das die unterschiede
minimal sind .


----------



## TheChicky (12. Januar 2012)

Mandavar schrieb:


> WOW ist die Bildzeitung der MMO's; das "GZSZ" der Computerspiele; das Pokemon der elektronischen Unterhaltungsbranche. Es hat sich erstklassig verkauft, weil es grell bunt, einfach und sehr genügsam ist. Allerdings ist das kein Maß für Qualität. Ich verstehe nicht, warum in fast jeder Nachriht zu SWTOR World of Warcraft erwähnt wird. Erwähnt man Counterstrike, wenn man Battlefield 3 mit Berichten versorgt? Wird Command & Conquer genannt, wenn es um Starcraft geht?
> 
> Liebe PC Games, es geht mir auf den *%&§$
> 
> Star Wars The old Republic hat diesen Vergleich nicht nötig. Es ist simpel besser. Eigentlich war aber fast jedes MMO, das ich bisher gespielt habe, niveauvoller und besser gemacht als World of Warcraft.



LOL, da ist aber jemand eifersüchtig...


----------



## Enisra (12. Januar 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> LOL, da ist aber jemand eifersüchtig...


 
mir denkts auch

Und mal ehrlich, die Vergleiche sind auch wieder Äpfel und Birnen, denn im Gegensatz zu den Spielen gibt es nunmal keinen anderen Big Player in dem Genre der SO groß ist und warscheinlich auch wieder so groß werden wird, aber naja, es ist ja nun echt nichts neues das bei manchen beim Begriff WoW nur noch das Limbische System aktiv ist


----------



## syxce (13. Januar 2012)

Das Problem an SWTOR: Es macht einfach nichts neu!

SWTOR spielt sich exakt wie WoW damals zum Release.
Es ist leider wirklich in fast allen Belangen eine 1:1 Kopie des damaligen WoW.

Das wäre an sich ja nicht schlecht. Allerdings hat WoW inzwischen 5 Jahre Entwicklung hinter sich und es sind jede Menge Verbesserungen und neue Features eingeflossen.
Von diesen findet sich in SWTOR keines wieder.

Ich versuchte in SWTOR auf einen Namen im Chat zu klicken um Ort und Level des Spielers zu sehen - geht nicht.
Ich versuchte in der Freundesliste Kommentare hinzuzufügen - geht nicht.
Ich hoffte auf ein Freundessystem auf Accountebene um mir nicht alle Chars meiner Kumpels einzeln in die Liste holen zu müssen - geht nicht.
Ich hoffte auf ein "Suche nach Gruppe" Tool um nicht wieder wie damals vor 5 Jahren wild im Allgemeinen Chat schreiben zu müssen - geht nicht. 
etc. etc. etc...

Das Game ist nicht schlecht .. aber mit einer Kopie von 5 Jahre altem Gameplay lockt man micht heute nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor.

Ich hatte WoW aufgehört weil es langweilig wurde .. SWTOR ist Langeweile minus 5 Jahre Entwicklung.

Es wird langsam Zeit für ein Spiel das dem MMORPG Sektor neues Leben einhaucht .. SWTOR ist das sicher nicht .. leider.


----------



## Granter (13. Januar 2012)

Mittlerweile kommen mir die Kommentare und Aussagen der WoW Spieler vor wie die Radikal gläubiger, unser Spiel ist das richtige, eures kann nicht das richtige sein.
Alles nur aus Angst den Virtuellen Besitz den man in teilweise 7 Jahren WoW gesammelt hat zu verlieren.
Aber sich gegenüber der Entwicklung zu verschließen weil das einen Neuanfang bedeuten würde ist einfach falsch.

Zum Thema fehlen des LFR und LFD Tools, genau durch das NICHT implementieren dieser Tools macht Bioware etwas bedeutend richtig, es schafft Kommunikation auf dem Realm, man lernt Mitspieler kennen, formiert Stammgruppen usw.
Ein Einführen des oben genannten Tools würde die Mitspieler zu Wegwerfprodukten machen, wie es bereits in World of Warcraft geschehen ist.

Ich für meinen Teil habe nach knapp 6 Jahren World of Warcraf meinen Account gekündigt und bin nun zufriedener SW:TOR Spieler.


----------



## Daishi888 (13. Januar 2012)

Das Rad lässt sich eben nicht neu erfinden... Im PCgames Heft finde ich die kleine Tabelle Klasse. Dort werden Anzahl Instanzen, Klassen, Rassen etc. mit WoW verglichen und beim letzten Punkt 'Lichtschwert' musste ich grinsen; 

WoW: -
SWTOR: Oh ja!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Januar 2012)

syxce schrieb:


> Das Problem an SWTOR: Es macht einfach nichts neu!
> 
> SWTOR spielt sich exakt wie WoW damals zum Release.
> Es ist leider wirklich in fast allen Belangen eine 1:1 Kopie des damaligen WoW.



Was das pure Gameplay anbelangt, mag man da noch Vergleiche ziehen können, aber für mich sind die unterschiedlichen Klassenquests, die NPC- Begleiter mit ihren eigenen Geschichten und der vollvertonte Hauptcharakter schon neue Aspekte, die TOR mit ins Spiel bringt.
Und genau diese Punkte motivieren mich auch zum Weiterspielen und helfen mir etwas dabei zu verschmerzen, dass es kein drittes KOTOR gab, sondern ein neues MMORPG.

Allerdings fühlt es sich tatsächlich eher nicht nach MMORPG für mich an, vielleicht auch, weil der SP-Part an sich gut genug ist und es mich nicht mehr sonderlich reizt, mir für Quests eine Gruppe zu suchen, die alle 24h wiederholt werden.

Ob es The Old Republic also auf Dauer schafft, die Spieler mit dem MP-Teil zu binden, wie es WoW getan hat, mag bei den derzeitig noch vorhandenen Bugs und Gameplayaspekten die Frage sein, aber ich persönlich empfinde noch keine Langeweile dabei, die Geschichten meiner Charaktere zu erleben.


----------



## peilniX (13. Januar 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Das Rad lässt sich eben nicht neu erfinden...


Nun ja, umso erstaunlicher, dass einem Spiel dieser Größenordnung noch einige Bauteile zu einem runden Rad fehlen. Vor allem bei der Achse (= Game Engine), an der das Rad montiert ist, scheint einiges im Argen zu liegen.

Um monatliche Gebühren abzudrücken, müsste das Spiel schon etwas mehr können:
- mehr Leute, ab dem dritten Planeten verteilen sich etwa 40 bis max. 70  Spieler (pro Instanz)  auf x Questhubs / Kartenabschnitte / Instanzen -  da ist auf einer BF3-Karte deutlich mehr los und verdient daher die  Bezeichnung Massive Multiplayer eher, als SWTOR.
- besseres UI, in *allen*(!) Belangen
- (deutlich) bessere Grafik (bevor die "Experten" loslegen, MMOs mit 4 Jahren und mehr auf dem Buckel haben eine bessere Qualität)
- viel lebhaftere Welt
- bessere und intensivere Hauptstory, die nicht nur aus Dialogen und 08/15 Quests besteht (verstehe den Hype darum nicht)
- bessere musikalische Untermalung (John Williams hats drauf, warum hat man davon kaum etwas im Spiel?)
- besseres Crafting
- besseres AH
- Bugfixes, Bugfixes, Bugfixes...

Gut finde ich:
- Star Wars / Sci-Fi
- Grafikstil, dem es leider deutlich an Qualität mangelt
- Sidequests vertont, dabei geht leider die Hauptstory im Einheitsbrei unter
- Weltraummissionen

In der Beta bis Level 15 habe ich mich entsprechend von den positiven Features blenden lassen, finds schade und wirklich bedauerlich, dass der Funke im finalen Game nicht überpringen wollte / konnte. Für ein MMO ist einfach zu wenig los, für ein Sologame fehlt es an Intensität und ist zu öde zum leveln und die Probleme sehe ich nicht absehbarer Zeit gelöst, da viele Kritikpunkte und Bugs an der Engine hängen.

Um nochmal auf das Rad zurückzukommen: sicherlich kann man dieses nicht neu erfinden, wenn man denn einen WoW-Klon haben will. Vielleicht wird es aber auch mal Zeit für ein innovatives Projekt mit ähnlichen Ambitionen & Geldgebern. Vielleicht hab ich nach 6 Jahren MMORPGs im klassischen Sinn auch einfach genug vom Genre. 

Wem es gefällt, soll seinen Spass haben, aber bitte verschließt nicht die Augen vor den offensichtlichen Problemen, die das Game derzeit noch hat. Ich hoffe, BW bekommt noch einiges in den Griff, wäre zu schade um die schöne Star Wars Lizenz.


----------



## Lurelein (14. Januar 2012)

peilniX schrieb:


> Nun ja, umso erstaunlicher, dass einem Spiel dieser Größenordnung noch einige Bauteile zu einem runden Rad fehlen. Vor allem bei der Achse (= Game Engine), an der das Rad montiert ist, scheint einiges im Argen zu liegen.
> 
> Um monatliche Gebühren abzudrücken, müsste das Spiel schon etwas mehr können:
> - mehr Leute, ab dem dritten Planeten verteilen sich etwa 40 bis max. 70  Spieler (pro Instanz)  auf x Questhubs / Kartenabschnitte / Instanzen -  da ist auf einer BF3-Karte deutlich mehr los und verdient daher die  Bezeichnung Massive Multiplayer eher, als SWTOR.



Das ist einfach nur falsch ...

Erst ab 150 Spielern, wenn überhaupt wir eine neue Instanz aufgemacht. Erst letztens wieder auf Taris gewesen mit 143 Leuten und einer Instanz so wie man es kennt. Bei 40-70 Spielern passiert absolut garnichts. Weiß nicht wo du das her hast ...

Bei den restlichen Punkten kann man größtenteils zustimmen.

SWTOR ist ein typisches MMORPG was man ungefähr nach einem Jahr anfangen kann zu zocken. Werde den Probemonat auslaufen lassen und in einem Jahr wieder vorbei schauen. Dann gibt es auch genug Content und die Inhalte die BW schon zu Release haben wollte. Ein MMO erscheint halt immer nur in einem Grundkonzept was dann reift und ausgebaut wird. Als MMO Spieler ist man da ja ziemlich abgehärtet, wenn ich da an den WoW Release denke, der war keinen deut besser, da war SWTOR sogar besser mit


----------



## Eirena (14. Januar 2012)

Swotr ist das aller letzte was ich je erlebt habe,warum kann ich euch sagen seitdem 6.1.2012 können etliche Spieler den Patch nicht runterladen und es kommt NULL hilfe von dem Kundenservice bzw Technik,ausser das mal x mal dxdiag,systeminfo und launcher senden soll und die einem nicht weiter helfen,gestern habe ich erfahren das der fehler schon seit der Beta besteht und wir Spieler von BW im stich gelassen werden,die haben das große Geld kassiert und gut ist.


----------



## peilniX (14. Januar 2012)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur falsch ...
> 
> Erst ab 150 Spielern, wenn überhaupt wir eine neue Instanz aufgemacht. Erst letztens wieder auf Taris gewesen mit 143 Leuten und einer Instanz so wie man es kennt. Bei 40-70 Spielern passiert absolut garnichts. Weiß nicht wo du das her hast ...


Lies bitte noch mal genau, ich sagte pro Instanz(!). D.h. bei 150 Spielern (wenn nicht sogar schon viel früher bzw. vermutlich auch Planeten abhängig) teilen sich diese auf mindestens zwei Instanzen auf, d.h. sichtbar(!) sind max. 70-75 Spieler. Wieviel Spieler tatsächlich online sind hat keine Auswirkung auf die leblose Welt. Ich habe es jedenfalls noch nie erlebt (eigene Erfahrung, lvl 40), dass mehr als 70 Spieler in einer Instanz stecken, höchstens auf Coruscant oder der Flotte. Der Rest wirkt wie ausgestorben. Desweiteren zweifel ich daran, dass bei sinkender Spielerzahl auf einem Planeten die Instanz sofort wieder aufgehoben wird.

Vielleicht liegt es auch am Server, wobei Exar Kun zumindest laut Serverliste gut bis sehr gut ausgelastet sein sollte (kurz vor Warteschlange bzw. mit kurzer Warteschlange). Weiterhin muss man zwischen Rep und Imp unterscheiden, ich habe mich leider für die gute (=unbeliebte) Seite entschieden.

Ändert alles nichts an meiner Unzufriedenheit, von daher lasse ich ebenfalls den Probemonat auslaufen. Werde das Game wohl eher ad acta legen und freue mich auf GW2. SWTOR hatte ich ursprünglich gar nicht auf dem Radar bis zur Beta-Einladung und hatte eine leise Hoffnung, eine MMO-Sensation zu erleben. Wenn man ohne Erwartungen an ein Spiel geht, sind das meist keine schlechten Voraussetzungen.  Leider hat es aus den o.g. Gründen nicht gereicht, ich kann aber trotzdem ganz gut damit leben, 45 € für einige Spielstunden Star Wars Feeling investiert zu haben.


----------



## Paldonhb (27. Februar 2012)

syxce schrieb:


> Es wird langsam Zeit für ein Spiel das dem MMORPG Sektor neues Leben einhaucht .. SWTOR ist das sicher nicht .. leider.



 Meiner Meinung nach, ist nur eine Firma fähig mir nochmal das Gefühl zu geben das ich mal vor 7 Jahren hatte als ich das erste mal ein MMO betreten hab. Und ich würde die Hand dafür ins Feuer halten das es genau  die selbe Firma wieder schaffen wird. Evtl  nicht umbedingt zum Zweiten Quartal,EVTL!.   ABER mit sicherheit das nächste MMO.!!!


----------

